# Seite mit so einer Suche (siehe Screenshot)



## tequito (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

kennt jemand größere bekannte Seiten mit so einer Suche, bei der man die Rubrik schon so schön grafisch mit JavaScript vorselektieren kann?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. August 2008)

Hi,

Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber dein Link funktioniert leider nicht mehr.

Grüße


----------

